# Externe Festplatte schreibt nicht richtig



## Isolated (30. Januar 2009)

Hi

Ich hab mir letztens eine Buffallo DriveStation mit einem TB besorgt (HD-CE1.0TU2).

Ich habe folgendes Problem.
Ich kann auf der Platte nicht schreiben. Die ersten paar Sekunden gehen in voller Geschwindigkeit, dann scheint es nurnoch sehr langsam oder garnichtmehr weiterzu gehen. Lesen funktioniert hingegen einwandfrei.

Ich habe die Platte bereits auf verschiedenen Rechnern und Betriebsystemen getestet.
Sie läuft eigentlich überall. Selbst auf meinem Rechner mit Ubuntu.
Nur auf meinem Vista Ultimate 64Bit will es einfach nicht klappen.

Kann mir jemand weitehelfen?
Danke im Vorraus =)


----------



## DJTrancelight (2. Februar 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht benötigt deine Platte einen extra 64-Bit-Treiber, den du auf der Herstellerseite herunterladen musst?


----------



## Isolated (10. Februar 2009)

Auf der Herstellerseite gibt es nur Treiber für win98.
Ich geh davon aus, dass aufwärts keine Treiber benötigt werden.

Trotzdem gut möglich, dass die Platte mit Vista64 einfach nicht läuft.

Der Hersteller sagt, er geht davon aus, dass die Platten auf 64Bit Betriebssystemen laufen, gibt jedoch keinen Support dafür.

Hab das ganze mal testweise mit Windows 7 probiert.
Dort wird die Übertragungsrate nur sehr langsam geringer.
Das Problem wird also erst bei großen Datenmengen spürbar (über 10GB).


----------

